# WWDC News Reports Here!



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

If you have news, post it here. Don't create new topics, that's going to be too much chaos!

news: http://www.mac.com/1/pantherpreview.html


Panther!


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

this link is down: http://users.pandora.be/chirotomsam/pantherpreview_macaccount.jpg

(i took a screenshot)


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

http://62.100.58.128:8000/

WWDC Audio! There's nothing now, just a road.. 1 more hour to go!


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

ahha, now it's waiting-music

gooood!


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

Stream Status: 	Stream is up at 32 kbps with 17 of 25 listeners (17 unique)


be fast! 8 open!


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

5 places left!


----------



## Geminis (Jun 23, 2003)

talk about chaos  Someone is getting a nervous breakdown here!

b.t.w. don't visit this one: http://stream.apple.akadns.net/

Ther will be NO coverage of the event on Monday afternoon June 23, 2003 to see Steve Jobs? Worldwide Developers Conference keynote address exclusively in QuickTime.  

have fun


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

ah, i'm totally confused............. Lexy isn't going to stream WWDC at all, he's going to give some news, in Dutch..... Sorry


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 23, 2003)

Damn my school is showing itlive on the Network again.  I'll keep u updated with GOOD stuff, writing this damn paper thats due at 6.


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

www.mac-tv.de 

LISTEN to WWDC, for real


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 23, 2003)

Safari 1.0 later today


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 23, 2003)

Oh god, the Panther CD looks like crap, they changed the X. It's graphite, looked like brushed metal, don't quote me on that. With a high light similar to the Safari buttons.


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 23, 2003)

Oh no, and the Finder is brushed metal, like iPhoto with the items on the left.


----------



## adambyte (Jun 23, 2003)

Adam from the Apple Store Glendale, here. it seems the screenshots were all real. New Finder, labels, etc... Steve calls it more "User Centric."


----------



## snuflupukis (Jun 23, 2003)

http://stream.apple.akadns.net/ 

Dont tune into this address tonday there will be no coverage on the WWDC. Not according to Apple web site. link above. It says tune in later monday afternoon "following" this event. So after the keynote you will be able to tune in later todqay acording to Apples web site.


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 23, 2003)

Expose looks good though, VERY NICE. It shrinks all open windows and you can select one.


----------



## adambyte (Jun 23, 2003)

Holy crap! Expose is sooo frickin' cool! You press a keyboard command or something, and all your open windows shrink and tile themselves on your screen! Desktop clutter be gone!

Edit: you can assign a keyboard shortcut, hot corner, or mouse button to hide and show apps in all or just the current app


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

Salas: Shes showing off mail
     Salas: Urrr..he
     Salas: Has built in Safari renderer
     Salas: so its fast
     Salas: 'works beautifully'


----------



## adambyte (Jun 23, 2003)

Mail in Panther: Now is "way faster," includes Safari rendering. Also treats email addresses and web addresses as dragable "objects." You can also view a series of emails as a "thread." Spiffy.


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

Salas: He's showing off how fast mail is
     richy: 
     Salas: "now in terms of reading mail in threads"
     Salas: "I can click on a button and see all the threads"
     Salas: reading email, managing email, so much easier."
   amon-re: Nice... is it accurate? 
     Salas: "Thats the new mail"
     Salas: Crowd goes CRAZY
     Salas: "by popular demand...we are building in FAX"
*** Cheule (~Cheule@cloaked.LSANCA54.covad.net) has joined channel #themacmind
*** Signoff: kerm (Ping timeout: 180 seconds)
     Salas: "Very very simple...press a button, you are faxing"


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

Salas: Pixelate
     Salas: is a breakthrough new quicktime coded
     Salas: codec
   Salas: "Pixar wanted to be able to compress their film grade images and be able to edit them"
     Salas: "its super high quality film codec"
   Salas: "Film resolution, 48-bits per pixel source data"
     Salas: High Quality


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

richy: You're getting all this stuff live from our TMM reporters.
   Asterax: I wonder if they'll be excited when he gets to the price of 10.3.
     Salas: "you can play this on a titanium powerbook"
     Salas: Let me show you
     richy: Haha.
     Salas: (1 GHZ G4)
     Salas: Jobs shows off Finding Nemo
     Salas: "his favorite movie"
     Salas: "At this resolution, there is nothing like it"
     Salas: "let me show you another one"
     Salas: MATRIX RELOADED


----------



## adambyte (Jun 23, 2003)

Pixlet is the quality of HD- High Definition TV... which, btw, is the resolution stuidos will soon start shooting in to make major films and such. So, Apple's got perfect timing. 48 bits per pixel, no interframe compression


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

Salas: PREVIEW
     Salas: PREVIEW is the fastest PDF reader in the world (In Panther)
     Salas: (Salas Note: PREVIEW in jaguar is slow as shit)
     Salas: "Reading PDF is really important"
     Salas: "We've upgraded it to be the fastest"
     Salas: 971 page-PDF shown
     Salas: BAKE OFF
     Salas: Windows Acrobat on fastest PC known to man
     Salas: 71 seconds
     Salas: on the PC
     Salas: 28 seconds on the mac
     Salas: "fastest PDF renderer in the world"
     Salas: "We can do this almost three times before acrobat"
     Salas: "Pretty cool"


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks for doing this guys!! :thumb:
I'm at work and don't have the ability of using an IRC client.


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

Salas: XSERVE Raid Tech Overview
     Salas: "Let me show you the searching"
     Salas: (PDF Test)
     Salas: Searched for certain things in PDF, showed up hella fast
     Salas: "You can read PDFS faster than anywhere in the world.  Fastest searching, create PDFs"
     richy: If you've just joined us.. we're getting the WWDC keynote out to you guys LIVE from our TMM reporters 
     Salas: "On the fly PDF conversion"


----------



## cybergoober (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rhino_G3 _
> *Thanks for doing this guys!! :thumb:
> I'm at work and don't have the ability of using an IRC client. *



Yeah, thanks. I'm at work w/no IRC.


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93221


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 23, 2003)

the user toggle is nice, uses a 3D rotate the entire screen effect. Very nice


----------



## adambyte (Jun 23, 2003)

"Fast User Switching"- Menu up in the corner lets you switch between users quickly, you can require passwords or not. HOLY CRAP! The transition from one user to another rotates the whole desktop like a cube! (just like their Keynote software!)


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

Salas: FAST USER SWITCHING
     Salas: Crowd claps
     Salas: "Only feature that Windows beat us to"
     richy: Hell yes!
     Salas: "lets you switch between multiple users on the fly'
     Salas: let me show it to you
*** Signoff: kjdenison (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
*** Signoff: Flamingantichimp (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
     Salas: haha
*** Signoff: Aidoru (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
     Salas: WHOLE SCREEN TURNS INTO A 3D CUBE
     Salas: and TURNS to the next USER
     Salas: hahahah
     Salas: awesome
     richy: Hahaha
   amon-re: lol
   amon-re: 
     richy: Sounds like a transition from keynote!
*** karpakoy (~inox@194.65.0.0) has joined channel #themacmind
     Salas: stefano says it looks like keynote
   amon-re: richy: thought so as well 
     richy: bingo!


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 23, 2003)

Font Book... Loads fonts, finds fonts, same brushed metal interface. Built into Panther


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

Salas: "Another cool pro feature we've added called FontBook"
     Salas: "Pro Font manager"
     Salas: "Instant font searching"
    Salas: "very very cool"
     Salas: "creative professionals will love it.  Built into panther."

(senne: BEST THING EVER!)


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

next ichat:

 Salas: "creative professionals will love it.  Built into panther."
     Salas: "I saved the best for last"
     Salas: iCHAT
     Salas: 25% of our customers use ichat
     richy: Haha
     Salas: iChat AV
     Salas: goes beyond text chat
     Salas: audio chat over the internet
     Salas: and video chat
     Salas: "Its remarkable"
     richy: That sounds cool to me.
     Salas: "Video conferencing...for the rest of us."
     Salas: Crowd claps
     Salas: Video conferencing was the ultimate...so we built it into the wonderful infastructure
     Salas: "We have text, audio, and video chat.  0 setup and configuration.  You literally plug in the camera and you go."
     Salas: "You dont need to know if your buddy has a camera.  ichat AV shows you
     Salas: there are no phone numbers or IP# to know
     Salas: no matter where they are
     richy: Wow.
     Salas: location idependent
     Salas: your connection tells the instant messaging server where you are




*UPDATED*


----------



## binaryDigit (Jun 23, 2003)

Question about quick user switching, can anyone tell if you can:

A - turn off the 3d cube thing
B - have the same user logged in multiple times

I'm thinking this could be used for virtual desktops assuming you can do A and B (esp B).


----------



## adambyte (Jun 23, 2003)

"I saved the best for last".... iChat becomes iChat AV... "Video conferencing for the rest of us." Text, audio, video chat, zero setup or configuration. Plug in a camera, it works. No phone numbers or IP addresses. Location independent. Works with any FireWire camera, built in or USB microphones, or camcorder. He says you can use voice over 56k modem.


----------



## cybergoober (Jun 23, 2003)

"Best for last"? 

G5!, G5!


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

Salas: ichat AV works with any firewire cable
     Salas: *firewire camera
     Salas: 'really amazing'
     Salas: 56k modem is all you need for audio chat
     Salas: free long distance calls over the internet
     Salas: 'great for broadband'
     Salas: Video conferencing
     Salas: for the rest of us
     Salas: JOBS DEMOING ICHAT AV
     Salas: buddy list; pick name; click camera; i see preview right here;
     Salas: phil shows up
     Salas: phil and steve talking over ichat
     Salas: you can make it full screen
     Salas: 'we've been using this at apple over a month now'
     Salas: 'i call phil up @ 11 o clock at night"
     Salas: "to talk over ichat AV"
     Salas: crowd laughs
     Salas: crowd claps


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cybergoober _
> *"Best for last"?
> 
> G5!, G5! *



I think he means best new Panther feature


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 23, 2003)

A- Not sure
B - Not sure what u mean by multiple times. It's like the old way, but you had to log out, this just flips the screen to their desktop and they go to work. If they need to login, enter the pass to get to this desktop. There is an icon in the menu bar with a list of users amd you toggle. iChat looks good.


----------



## mindbend (Jun 23, 2003)

How can I get a live text update of this? I've never used an IRC client before. Is that what I need? Will iChat work for this?

Sorry so dumb, never done that before.


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

Jobs says as he tries to talk with someone over in France[19:48]
Jobs and French man speaking
over iChat AV
small delay of course
notice: Video AND Audio!
This is awesome stuff, all coming to you live from the WWDC keynote
"We're going to be talking to Paris live here on iChat AV"
makes it full screen
'again, this is going to change the way we work'
French guy makes a joke
cant hear because of EVERYONE LAUGHING


----------



## cybergoober (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lnoelstorr _
> *I think he means best new Panther feature *



Duh!

Never mind me. I'm just uh...


----------



## symphonix (Jun 23, 2003)

Don't worry, CyberGoober. They said they had "so much to show you guys they'll have to take a break halfway." and they haven't yet ...


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 23, 2003)

lol, Al Gore in iChat, lolol


----------



## adambyte (Jun 23, 2003)

Al Gore "called" Steve Jobs and is videoconferencing via iChat! heheh!


----------



## cybergoober (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mindbend _
> *How can I get a live text update of this? I've never used an IRC client before. Is that what I need? Will iChat work for this?
> 
> Sorry so dumb, never done that before. *



Go to http://www.macnn.com and click the live coverage link. Page auto-updates every 2 minutes


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

stefano says
"its awesome"
'whats it like to receive a call...lets see'
'this is going to change, totally, how we speak with eachother'
it rings like a phone
crowd is laughing because
JOBS IS SPEAKING TO AL GORE
hahaha
Jobs: "Where are you" Gore: "Im downtown, LA"
"Im a visiting V.P. for short"
"Thank you very much Al."
"I really appreciate this."


----------



## adambyte (Jun 23, 2003)

Is it just me, or are Keynotes getting funnier every time?


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

We're releasing a FREE BETA TODAY of PANTHER


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

i don't believe this one.......


ahha, i see, Free iChat Beta


----------



## adambyte (Jun 23, 2003)

iSight.... new video camera by Apple. 30fps, 640x480, Auto focus, Auto exposure... 149.... All the developers there get free iSights


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

Video of Panther showing
basically disses longhorn
by showing a cow eating grass
crowd is laughing it up
hehehe
it has a companion product...video CAMERA
called iSIGHT (see link i posted before)
"eyes and ears of ichat"
30 fps, 480x480 resolution"
'Auto exposure"
"noise compression"
one single firewire
weeeeee!
'we said that ichat works with every camera. and it does. comparision between isight and some other popular camera
stefano says
"How much....?"
*drum rolls.......*
waiting...................
'its a really big deal'
we're back after the commercial break (joke )
fits on ibooks, imacs, emacs
camera is always on top of your screen
where it needs to be
shows how it fits on portables


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

iSight: $149


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

ALL DEVELOPERS GET AN ISIGHT
All developers are happy 
"We want to kick video conferencing off"
"Thats isight...an amazing camera. Eyes and ears of ichat"

"next big topic."
"this called XCode"
"Completely new set up developer tools"
"For mac os X"
"Number 1 thing...SPEED"
"We're using new GCC 3.3 compiler"
Definitely faster.
jaguar tools were 10 x slower than XCode's
"We changed the rules again"
Jobs is pimping the speed

Panther: end of 2003 says www.mac-tv.de ()


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

Just to update you all. Safari 1.0 release TODAY. Panther, Mac OS X 10.3 with tons of new features in the finder, mail, font usage all out for $129.
New iChat with video and audio messaging, and a new iProduct. The iSight, a firewire digital camera, with 480 res @ 30fps.

NOW WHERE'S THAT G5?


----------



## mindbend (Jun 23, 2003)

This is developing into a MONSTER conference. We will be remembering and discussing this one for a while.


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

Jaguar tools: 29 secs, codewarrior 9 seconds, Xcode 3 seconds
"To demonstrate, lets apple employee #8 Chris Estanosa (sp?)"
first joined apple in 1976


mac-tv.de: iSight size = Half of AA-batery (!!!)


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

"sounds like a really boring demo..."
talking about developer stuff
"This is really boring stuff."
Salas: Don't you like watching l33t r4w code be compiled into BINARY?
20:09:03: Salas: "Hella boring"

"speed is amazing"
demo x code
Big emphasis on speed here



isight: http://nuche.homedns.org/wwdc/wwdc40.jpg


----------



## symphonix (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm impressed... and we're still rolling.
So far:
- Panther - mail view by threads, switch users, font manager, etc. 
- iChat AV
- iSight 640x480 at 30fps camera
- New Developer Tools "XCode" with new debugging and compiling capabilities


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 23, 2003)

All that G5 stuff was true... but not the entire picture. WORLDS FASTEST


----------



## adambyte (Jun 23, 2003)

Apple Store "Premature Specification" is true!


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

One more thing
"There was a funny thing that happened last thursday."
.............. it's coming 
"The reaction to these were
Nothing could be this good"
"It's reallly marketing"
(mirror : http://www.eternaltedium.com/isight.jpg)
It wasn't fake."
"it's true."
"We cant even begin to tell you the story"

"THE WORLDS FASTEST PC"
"Now, theres three things

more to come, just wanted to see this to you already


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

we wanted to build the fastest personal computer in the world
to make the coolest computers in the universe
we succeeded
#1 its a 64-bit processor
econdly: it is running at up to 2 GHZ
econdly: it is running at up to 2 GHZ
this is the fastest 64 bit processor ever
third: it has a 1 GHZ frontside bus D !!!! INSANE!!! )
fastest front side bus, ever
built for full symetical systems
built for dual processor systems
this is the new G5...entirely new architecture
massively parallel
12 unit core


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

this means we can have 215 instructions at the same time
OMFG.
G4 can do 16


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

"Its so good...i dont know what it means"
G5 Powerbook wordt dus blaren krijgen...
k
"Its just the beginning. IBM has done a phenominial job"
Salas: jobs lists numbers
Salas: "Its so good...i dont know what it means"
Salas: "Its just the beginning. IBM has done a phenominial job"
toch steve Wonder
Salas: 58 million transistors...i dont know how they count them
Salas: This is the new G5...its amazing.
Salas: Just amazing.
Salas: (Shows wafer with all the chips on it)
Salas: processor built in USA


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

FASTEST F*CKING COMPUTER EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i love apple


----------



## symphonix (Jun 23, 2003)

Yay! The G5 is real ... and the specs are at the top of the range that the rumour mongers were speculating: 2ghz with 1ghz front side bus... Whoa!


----------



## Pardus (Jun 23, 2003)

watch it here now...

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/mwsf03/


----------



## mindbend (Jun 23, 2003)

Good thing I brought an extra set of underwear, cuz I'm gonna need em.


----------



## adambyte (Jun 23, 2003)

What about the case?... drumroll, please....


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

Salas: jobs shows giant wafers of g5s
Salas: IBM guy coming out
Salas: ibm says 'what a great day for apple...and ibm"
Salas: YOu're probably thinking
Salas: how did we do this
Salas: well, what we did was we went to ibm and took the core of our highest performance
Salas: we took our best technology
richy: (those wafers are fabricated in IBM's East Fishkill NY 300mm facility - thanks rover)
Salas: This is very advanced technlogoy
Salas: (crowd claps)
(waiting for price........ )
Salas: "Our roadmap is going to "knock your socks off""
Salas: "steve, thank you very much."
Salas: "We've been working closely with IBM for a few years now on the G5"
Salas: We start off building a system
Salas: with a chip that apple designed (senne: cool!)
Salas: G5 system controller
Salas: dedicated bandwidth
Salas: dedicated bandwidth
Salas: for each subsystem
Salas: G5 as we talked about, 1 ghz bus
8 GB per second bandwidth
DDR 5-directional ram
it screams
7.1GB
one processor does not slow it up at
then we have memory
we decided to go with
400 mhz 128-bit DDR memory
6.4 gb/sec bandwidth
now GRAPHIX
we decided to use latest
AGP 8X PRO graphics
2 gb/sec
latest ATI, NVIDIA vid cards

(more... already posting)


----------



## Randman (Jun 23, 2003)

Damn, now I need to work a budget out to get one. Yeah, baby!


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

...
133 MHz PCI-X slots
hypertransport interconnect
next, storage
for storage, we go latest
Serial-ATA
independent interfaces
apple designed IO chip
with hypertransport
(senne: cool: i have more than 1000 posts now )
Firewire 800/400
USB 2.0 (!!)
optical/digital AUDIO
whole new generation of computers
dual processors, up to 8 GB of memory
"Dear Santa, ..." 
past the 4 gb barrier
"Why is this so important
"G5 as we said, is a monster in terms of bandwidth
memory 6.4 gb/bandwidth
40 times faster
4X Superdrive in all models
Geforce4 5200, Radeon 9600 Pro
you can configure however you want (!!!!)
"to hold our next gen computer"
(case coming)
All AI enclosure
aluminium


more to come, wait

--> you can see through it


----------



## adambyte (Jun 23, 2003)

All aluminum enclosure.... looks like an Aluminum evolution of the current design


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 23, 2003)

The new G5s look... actual brushed metal, all aluminum. I'm sorry, but it really doesn't look as good as the G4.


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

you can see through it
"its crazy"
door aluminium?
"its unlike anything ive ever seen"
More square of a case
(screenshot is coming asap)
With the bandwidth of the memory you can transfer a DVD in a second. Sick
computer controlled cooling system
9 FANS
WTF

9 times louder? No, opposite is true. We can make it a lot quieter"
35 dba fans
(AAPL 18.91 -1,51%)
'amazing enclosure, plenty of room'
'single or dual G5
8 gb
500 gb storage
4x superdrive
much quieter
(this computer is ...... FREAKIN..... f'ed up!)
this is the new G5
'beautiful handles'
stefano "looks like giant powerbook'"


----------



## uoba (Jun 23, 2003)

@*%k who posted the macworld stream...


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

1.6 GHz G5
80 gb hd
g4 6200
superdrive
1999
1.8 ghz g5
$2399
dual 2 ghz g5
$2999
with radeon 9600
go to our website, configure everything you want
"Dual 3 ghz Xeon"
"fastest pc we could find...from DELL"
$4000
"When people say high end macs are more expensive than pcs...you can tell them to look at these." D)
Shipping in August.
1.6ghz G5, 80Gb - 1999$
1.8ghz - 2399$
and dp 2ghz G5 - 3000$
<Salas>2) 3.06 ghz P4, 3.06 ghz Xeon
compare with spec tests
--> benchmarking

(more to come, alread posting)


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *@*%k who posted the macworld stream... *



IRC


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

http://nuche.homedns.org/wwdc/wwdc54.jpg

G5 - 800
Floating Point 693 P4
646 Xeon
840 G5
21% faster on floating points
np 
Salas: 8.1 single p4
20:35:03:Salas: 11.1 dual xeon
20:35:06: Salas: 15.7 dual G5
8.1 single p4
11.1 dual xeon
15.7 dual G5
41% faster on floating point
than dual xeon
we can truly say
'the g5 is the world's fastest pc'
'time for real world apps'
DUAL DUEL
3.06 ghz dual xeon vs 2 ghz dual g5
*brings out Adobe engineer*


(more to come)


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jun 23, 2003)

The store is updating.


----------



## iMan (Jun 23, 2003)

Not you senne , some one posted the stream from Mac world expo in SF in january...

Viktor


----------



## cybergoober (Jun 23, 2003)

edit: yeah, what iMan said


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

"weve been working close with apple"
"Some areas of photoshop that has more than doubled"
"Were releasing a performance update for photoshop when the g5s ship"
'if you've been waiting to switch from os 9 to os x, this the time"
*** waiting for input ......
product marketing master Phil Schiller brought out
http://www.theapplecollection.com/design/macdesign/images/G5-PowerMac.jpg


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

maybe not the real G5 (the pic)


----------



## dave17lax (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pardus _
> *watch it here now...
> 
> http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/mwsf03/ *



Yeah, the link is up to stream it. I predict a new app called keynote and a 17inch pbook.


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

i saw the pic myself -- > Fake.


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

opening 316 mb file
comparing dual xeon vs g5
photoshop
mac is done before pc is done
** (of course)
** (was this any surprise) 
crowd screams ))


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

http://homepage.mac.com/owlboy/wwdc56.jpg


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

mirrored at http://playerprolounge.bedesign.be/wwdc/wwdc56.jpg
http://www.finagler.net/images/g5.jpg


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~willmore/G5Side.jpg


----------



## adambyte (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey! This is just like the good old days when the G3 beat the crap out of all the PC processors..... it warms my heart.


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

completely honeycombed
NEW NEWTON!
http://www.applebiz.net/ben/leakednewton.jpg


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

sorry

alas: Next up, EMagic
pro audio


----------



## mindbend (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm sobbing like a lilttle girl.


----------



## Randman (Jun 23, 2003)

I like the Newton.   I can afford that one this week, lol


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

totally new case layout
its like a giant heatsink
and you can remove the metal side, and its still covered in plastic
ie good for showing it off
everything looks good
no cables
power/serial etc
its al high build quality
all hidden
everyone's gonna copy this case design
but we wont let them ))

http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/zrl-m2/macg5.html

its all METAL


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

emagic is demoing
a little speech
he says the G5 is so fast, even at 25% of usage
*** stand by
For those of you that weren't sure about eMagic.
professional audio/midi/sequencing/recording software
95% of the music you listen too has gone thru emagics software and a part of that thru our hardware .. sorry had to comment 
They make Logic. Pretty important audio app I think  
just some side info


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 23, 2003)

New case is SOO ugly...


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

(good, macosx.com is still running fine )

Showing PC choking on live audio
they're comparing Logic 6 on a G5 and Cubase on a pc
Mac is flying by


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by adambyte _
> *Hey! This is just like the good old days when the G3 beat the crap out of all the PC processors..... it warms my heart. *



oh yea,  that was the day I got my first mac.  The Trusty B&W G3.  Now we've come full circle.


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

*** apple has bought emagic and since then stopped developing logic audio for windows, cubase is only pro alternative for pc users, except that it's far behind logic
*** Looks like Macs are set for SERIOUS audio professionals.
fastest computer in the world
what about the future?
We're at 2 GHZ today
we're announcing in 12 months...we'll be at 3 GHz (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
we have a video i'd like to show you

........ (maybe more to come, already posting)

video title:  " this architecture has legs"


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 23, 2003)

3ghz within 12 months, he says


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

G5 ad with music by Fatboy Slim


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

http://www.playerprolounge.bedesign.be/wwdc/


----------



## cockneygeezer (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *totally new case layout
> its like a giant heatsink
> and you can remove the metal side, and its still covered in plastic
> ...




That is one hell of an ugly Mac... ever!


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

it's fast. Be happy. Fastest PC ever you know. The architecture of the G5 is... revolutionizing (that word is spelled wrong, you know what i mean)

more to come in a minute


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

G5 Promo Video is over

stefatappl: talking about powerbooks now
actually, a wrap up

more to come


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

Final Cut Pro 4 : really popular
And apple er going to have a thight partnership itunes music store
Salas: (Jobs is recapping)
And the Power Mac G5
...... waiting....
"You can be the most innovative developers in the world."
"Thank you very much"
Crowd clapping
keynote is over



http://playerprolounge.bedesign.be/wwdc/wwdc5.jpg
jawadde...


 Well done Apple!


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

"G5 is expected to reach here September"


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

"30 day risk free trial of Pro Card with purchase of G5"
"10% of all software" (??)
THERES A NEW G4
for 1299
no more details
...
** waiting for input

i think there's nothing more to come... Keynote over!

 I'M HAPPY


----------



## iMan (Jun 23, 2003)

What about PowerBooks? Nothin about an updated 15"?

Viktor


----------



## pds (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks senne, great job!


----------



## iMan (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks alot senne.. you made my day.. 
Viktor


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks to macosx.nl crew via iChat Room "macosx" and IRC-people live from WWDC!


----------



## pds (Jun 23, 2003)

so much for german boxes...
august / september


----------



## Randman (Jun 23, 2003)

good job


----------



## iMan (Jun 23, 2003)

We thank them all..good work guys and thanks again senne

Viktor


----------



## mindbend (Jun 23, 2003)

1. Most of those shots aren't the final all gussied up representations of the case, you can be sure.

2. Who gives a crap about the case at this point! Apple just gave us the best news we could have imagined, and people are complaining about the freaking case. Unbelievable.

3. In spite of my complaints, case design is exactly why they sold 6million plus iMacs, so I get it. However, I ain't buying no iMac. I'm buying a tower, a monster, a beast. I barely care that it even has a case.


----------



## iMan (Jun 23, 2003)

Well I'm glad that the G5 didn't look like that bad shoot of an alu box claimed to be the new apple that were floating around for a while. Looked mor like an PC box to me.

Viktor


----------



## monktus (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> **** apple has bought emagic and since then stopped developing logic audio for windows, cubase is only pro alternative for pc users, except that it's far behind logic
> *** Looks like Macs are set for SERIOUS audio professionals.
> fastest computer in the world
> ...


Well actually SX is pretty good, the problem with Logic is that it doesn't support ASIO/VST anymore. I've heard that its a better app though, although it doesn't have as big a market share, especially that Windows support has gone. And you're forgetting Pro Tools. Having said that, Logic 6 and a G5 seems like a fairly unbeatable combination! 

As if the WWDC excitment wasn't enough, I've just finished reading the Order of the Pheonix this very minute


----------



## iMan (Jun 23, 2003)

I like the case, I's not as good looking as the cube was, but it's what's inside that counts. I'll make my final jugement when I see it up close and personal.... 

Viktor


----------



## iMan (Jun 23, 2003)

Apple.com is uppdated
Go check it out

Viktor


----------



## nordex (Jun 23, 2003)

HOW MUCH I CANT GET IN


----------



## ksv (Jun 23, 2003)

Stream is up at http://stream.apple.akadns.net/ 

And take a close look at the 5 specs  http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?family=PowerMac


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jun 23, 2003)

The pictures of the new case up on the Apple site make it look a lot better than the others posted so far.

I didn't like it at all before seeing them.  Now I think it looks VERY sleek.

Don't know where your fit a second drive though.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jun 23, 2003)

Oh yeh, and a big thanks Senne!!


----------



## monktus (Jun 23, 2003)

I had a look at the prices and even when you take VAT into consideration, the UK prices are still between £150 and £200 more expensive, which sucks. Ok, I'm not going to be ordering a G5 anytime soon but I was hoping to get a new machine in November, I hope there's a cut before then. I had thought all the prices were quite comparable but I just checked the PowerBooks and there's a 100 quid difference with those too.


----------



## cybergoober (Jun 23, 2003)

Heh, all three systems list the video cards as 64MB DDR


----------



## layte100 (Jun 23, 2003)

G5 2Ghz Spec results from Apple website:

SPECfp_base2000 = 15.7
SPECint_base2000 = 17.2

Results from SPEC.org website

Dell Precision WorkStation 650 (3.06 GHz Xeon):

SPECfp_base2000 = 15.8
SPECint_base2000 = 22.5


----------



## senne (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lnoelstorr _
> *Oh yeh, and a big thanks Senne!! *




thank you


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layte100 _
> *G5 2Ghz Spec results from Apple website:
> 
> SPECfp_base2000 = 15.7
> ...



I think I smell a troll


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rhino_G3 _
> *I think I smell a troll  *



Sorry about that, I think he followed me here from a gaming forum I post on.  He doesn't seem to be taking the news of the new Macs very well (shattered beliefs and all that).


----------



## layte100 (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lnoelstorr _
> *Sorry about that, I think he followed me here from a gaming forum I post on.  He doesn't seem to be taking the news of the new Macs very well (shattered beliefs and all that). *



Not at all.

As you may now have found elsewhere on the Internet today a lot of discussion has been aroused by people finding the same disparagy in Apple's SPEC benchmarks as I (originally and probably most likely the first person to do so) have.

I orginally came here as I was genuinly interested in what would be announced by Jobs in his keynote.

I do quite a bit of hobbiest video and sound work, but currently use a PC  due to it's dominant performance and so I have taken a keen interest in the G5 based Macs.

The only issue I have is with the biased and unfair benchmarks that have been used by Apple and then taken as Gospal by the faithfull. *IF* after indepandant and fair tests (which the current ones are not) show the G5 to be substantually faster than my current PC then I will make the switch.

Untill then I will take what I have seen with a pinch of salt and as stated above wait for more reliable tests to show the real performance difference.

If I came across as a Troll (which I guess I did  ), I do apologise, but then again lets not get too carried away untill we have more concrete numbers to go on.


----------



## uoba (Jun 24, 2003)

Pretty serious considerations for a hobbiest then 

Only joking, the fact is that most of us here do not gauge Apple's excellence on mainly speed (though it does help), but mainly on it's UI, philosophy, features, hardware longevity, etc etc etc.

So, we don't mind IMO, I do not mind if Apple were selective with what and how they tested, that's marketing.

Whatever you do with your PC, my belief is you'll enjoy doing it a lot more on a Mac (even if you have to wait an extra 2 seconds to render that video footage  )


----------

